# Xrandr:failed to get size of gamma



## Physicus (Jun 2, 2020)

I am new to FreeBSD, I installed FreeBSD 12.1, and was following the manual, I have an AMD Radeon HD 5570, after installing Xorg and starting it I used xrandr(1) without an argument, this was the output

```
xrandr:failed to get size of gamma for output    
screen 0: minimum 720 x 400, current 1600 x 1200, maximum 1600 x 1200
default connected 1600x1200+0+0 0mm x 0mm
1600x1200 0.00*
720x400 0.00
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

